# Deer Backstraps, advice needed



## batman (Oct 19, 2006)

I've got a couple fresh backstraps that I plan to throw on the smoker Saturday along with a couple pork butts.  I've never smoked the backstraps before and could use advice temp, marination, etc... from someone with experience, so fire away.

Thanks


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 19, 2006)

I've never smoked them because I like them fried too much :oops: 

I will tell you that they are extremely lean and , if the deer is youhg, tender.  I would treat them like a beef tenderloin and grill them instead of smoking.  Just my $.02.


----------



## gunslinger (Oct 19, 2006)

I soak mine in buttermilk in a closed container over night. The buttermilk keeps them tender and moist. Then apply what ever your favorite rub is and lay slices of bacon on top. I smoke mine to 160. Some may say that's overdone, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## up in smoke (Oct 19, 2006)

I gotta go with Roger on this one, sliced into medallions, with maybe a nice peppercorn mustard cream reduction!
But Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]d be willing to try some smoked!


----------



## gunslinger (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey, they're backstraps. Any way you do them is good. I've even chopped them up and used it in chili colorado. Some would hang me by my toenails for such an act. But when you live in a state where you can harvest as many deer as you can here, you can afford to "waste" a little. Smoke it, you'll love it.


----------



## jaynik (Nov 18, 2006)

I love the backstraps smoked.  I've done one wrapped in bacon and another marinated in the bourbon marinade, then smoked and both were great.  I like the bacon to preven the outer meat from drying out if it's not marinated.  As cajun said, grilling is also a good option.  I like to get a nice mark on them with some sort of seasoning crust, then just warm through on the grill with indirect heat.

let us know how it goes!


----------

